# I'm having trouble getting Tasha, any ideas would be helpful.



## LaBlue0314 (Mar 25, 2019)

I have one last animal that I have not been successful in getting that that is Tasha.  I know you are to get her through Blather's Treasure Trek Map, and it is Gulliver who gives this map.  My problem is that Gulliver is not giving me this map.  I have even given him the best items I have to give him, and I've tried this four different times, but all he is giving me is an assortment of snacks.  I have already gotten all the other villagers that are given by Gulliver, and my level is 107.  Does anyone have any ideas on how I can get Tasha?


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 26, 2019)

There are guides you can look up, there is a really complex Gulliver guide on the ACPC wiki

I tend to stay away from overly complicated stuff.. and yeah it looks complicated ._.


----------



## seliph (Mar 26, 2019)

The best way to farm for villagers or villager maps is to give gulliver 10 minimalist lamps *or* 10 giant darmas and tell him to go north. If you can't afford all the crafting just keep doing what you're doing and make him go north as often as you can.

That being said villager maps and villagers aren't a guarantee each time, so the best advice would be to keep on going.


----------



## LaBlue0314 (Mar 28, 2019)

I'll give that a try, thank you, gyro.


----------

